# Space Marine WIP (100% photoshop, no sketching)



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's a little chappy I'm currently working on, I haven't got any base sketch purely grabbing a brush in photoshop, working a peice and then shading. Hopefully going to look amazing when im done 

I'll keep updating this thread as I go along :grin:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

I suppose I'll make thise a semi-tutorial, a step by two-step if you like  Shading the wings as you can see, shadows in first and then highlights









:victory:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> semi-tutorial, a step by two-step if you like


that would be nice Durinthiam............looking great so far :king:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am impressed by your work and the rate at wich you produce it as ever. Just out of interest why has the marine got a halo?


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice work there Durinthiam! :grin: Keep updating us on this piece and I hope to see some more.


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheers Juddski, tis a please 

Wings done, starting skull


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm interested (re-fasinated)to see how you join it all up ,photoshop's a mystery to me 





squeek said:


> I am impressed by your work and the rate at wich you produce it as ever. Just out of interest why has the marine got a halo?


:biggrin:..good observation squeek,never saw that the first time around +rep for observation my man:wink:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

squeek said:


> I am impressed by your work and the rate at wich you produce it as ever. Just out of interest why has the marine got a halo?


Cheers squeek, when I get rolling it's just fun to do more heh. I haven't fully finished the head yet, I wanted to crack on with the chestpeice for some reason icknose:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

on with the pack


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Screwing the neck on and a quick look at what he looks like in red 
(and yes for now ive just mirrored the shoulder gaurds, just for the minute)


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

ah man, those are so shiny and cool and well done and I like shiny man:biggrin:!!! Definite rep!!! Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You forgot the ears =D Lookin' good. Keep it up.


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Cheers farseer  here's what he's looking like at the moment, offski to bed now

:victory:


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> You forgot the ears =D Lookin' good. Keep it up.



you've still forgotten the ears :angel::biggrin::biggrin:........

this is looking most excellent :yahoo: 
keep up the good work ,
i look forward to seeing more of it Durinthiam:good:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

ears on, happy now?  and a seal to see what it looks like


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

> ears on, happy now


much better thank you :wink: :laugh:



> Hopefully going to look amazing when im done


i agree Durinthiam,looking awsome,nice touch on the damaged helm as well:wink:

+rep for this


----------

